# Making Custom Mailers



## shirtsbymax (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey everybody, I'm looking for some ideas on how to make my own custom mailer bags. I really like the way custom printed mailer bags look and it's something I really think is important but I've run into a few problems. The first issue is that since I'm just starting out, getting custom mailers made is a little too pricey, in addition to that, I'm starting my t shirt company from my dorm room so there's no way for me to screen print myself. 

Do any of you have ideas on alternate methods for making my own custom mailers? I was thinking about making a stencil of my logo since it's only one color and spray painting it onto the bags but I'm not sure how paint would adhere to poly mailers and how it would look after shipping.

Look forward to your responses!


----------



## hikkup (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm not sure about the spray paint idea (let us know if you decide to try it and how it worked out), but maybe try using stickers/decals of your logo? If it is one color you can get cut vinyl stickers created in bulk pretty easily.


----------



## shirtsbymax (Nov 1, 2013)

hikkup said:


> I'm not sure about the spray paint idea (let us know if you decide to try it and how it worked out), but maybe try using stickers/decals of your logo? If it is one color you can get cut vinyl stickers created in bulk pretty easily.


Yeah I thought about getting vinyl stickers but if I were to order 100 the cost would end up being pretty close to just getting the mailers screen printed. I think I'm gonna try the stencil to see how it works but I don't think it'll work very well


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

You can find very reasonable rates on customer printed poly mailers on the web, not to mention the cost is pennies compared to the labor involved in making your own. Also if you go the sticker route which is economical plus you can buy the blank mailers for 4-5 cents each, try a place such as zooprinting.com. If you go with stickers they can also be used on boxes and other items. You can get blank mailers from value mailers on Ebay for very, very, very, low prices. 1150 mailers for about $47.


----------



## Kidzdesign (Apr 6, 2013)

hikkup said:


> I'm not sure about the spray paint idea (let us know if you decide to try it and how it worked out), but maybe try using stickers/decals of your logo? If it is one color you can get cut vinyl stickers created in bulk pretty easily.


I'm interested in using the sticker/decal idea on my mailers. Can you recommend any reputable vendors/suppliers? I see so many companies online and would prefer to use one that others have had positive experiences with. Thanks in advance. (Also sorry if this question has been answered already and I missed it. I'm new )


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Give zooprinting.com a try. I know the name may sound funny but they offer good prices and quick turnaround on their products.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I like the sticker idea. If you choose the spray route you'll need a large ventilated area for spraying. If you can do it outside that should work.


----------

